# OPCW: Barzeh Research Center free from chemical weapons



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.

"On 22 November 2017, a second round of inspections was concluded at the Barzah
and Jamrayah facilities of the SSRC. In February this year, samples were sent to two
designated laboratories for analysis. The results of the inspection were issued on
28 February as an addendum to my report EC-87/DG.15 (dated 23 February 2018)
and it was noted that the inspection team did not observe any activities inconsistent
with obligations under the Convention."
https://www.opcw.org/fileadmin/OPCW/EC/87/en/ec87dg21_e_.pdf

"As we work in civilian pharmaceutical and chemical research, we did not expect that we would be hit," he said.

Instead, the centre had been producing antidotes to scorpion and snake venom while running tests on chemical products used in making food, medicine and children's toys, according to Said.

"If there were chemical weapons, we would not be able to stand here. I've been here since 5:30 am in full health -- I'm not coughing," he added.
At destroyed Syria lab, workers deny producing toxic weapons


Related:
Last two chemical weapons facilities in Syria belong to rebels: OPCW


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2018)

The Russo-Syrian lies are recognized as such by the entire world.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 16, 2018)

*Take your sniveling and bombing complaints elsewhere.  We wanted that shit hole leveled and now it is!*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> 
> "On 22 November 2017, a second round of inspections was concluded at the Barzah
> and Jamrayah facilities of the SSRC. In February this year, samples were sent to two
> ...


It’s amusing to watch how the pro-Trump Russia bots are reacting to this


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 16, 2018)

How do you bomb a fucking country with no proof?
Our govt fucking sucks. And it isnt changing.. even after ALL this time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Take your sniveling and bombing complaints elsewhere.  We wanted that shit hole leveled and now it is!*





TheOldSchool said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> ...


Phrump will die of hypocrisy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> 
> "On 22 November 2017, a second round of inspections was concluded at the Barzah
> and Jamrayah facilities of the SSRC. In February this year, samples were sent to two
> ...



It has the capability to be used for research for various weapons and chemicals.  And there is no reason that it wasn't used for that.  Well, there is a good reason for that now.  It's leveled.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> ...


This applies to any building in the world, then. Will be expensive to tear them all down, even though they are not as well protected by air defense and require less missiles in order to be hit.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



At one time, those buildings WERE used to build Chemical Weapons.  And they could still be used to make the chemical part of the weapons.  You don't like it, stop with the poison gas and gassing your own people, comrade.  You can't tell me that Russia isn't aware of all this and at least condones it.  As it stands now, if Assad doesn't learn to behave himself the US and Company will go for his removal.  And if Assad believes the US and Company can't do it he's a bigger idiot than I think he is.  And you can tell Iran and Russia just to sit down and shut the hell up for what it's worth.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You know this is nonsense and nobody needs to take a lesson from those using Depleted Uranium in many weapons, anyway.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russo-Syrian lies are recognized as such by the entire world.



It's the same thing that happened in Iraq. The weapons inspectors said all clear and the US government and its citizen backers said to hell with it, we're going in anyway.

You idiots are going to own another catastrophe before this is all over.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2018)

Fallacy of false equivalency, Tehon.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Oh, stupid one.  The US doesn't use Depleted Uranium in Iraq, Afghanistan or Syria.  That is only for heavy armor penetration and not softer targets.  The Depleted Uranium Rounds cost way too much to waste on soft targets when cheaper rounds work even better.  But it's not the A-10 that you have to worry your little pea brain about. It's the missiles and smart systems that will be used to hand your ass to you again.  Russia has already learned that it's not a good thing to attack the US in Syria.  And massing troops to do just that isn't the smartest bulb in the string.  It gives a nice massed target to make it easier to take you out.  So go ahead, attack the Syrian Rebels we have our troops embedded in.  It's good practice.  Maybe not for you but it's great practice for us.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2018)

Russians, you dim bulbs, attack our troops embedded with our Syrian allies.

Please!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Russians, you dim bulbs, attack our troops embedded with our Syrian allies.
> 
> Please!



Are you saying it didn't happen already?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2018)

This time the deaths of Russians will be fully covered.

Mother Russia needs to keep her kiddies safe at home.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 16, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Russians, you dim bulbs, attack our troops embedded with our Syrian allies.
> ...


Get your terrorists out of the sovereign State of Syria and you won't have problems. They are there illegally.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


A-10 crashed in my city, cancer rose. Also, Fallujah babies must have a cause. US soldiers deployed in Iraq had also affected babies.

"The US is to leave Syria "as soon as possible," the White House has said. The comment came just hours after the French president claimed he had convinced Trump otherwise in a major TV interview."
Syria: Trump still favors timely withdrawal despite Macron assurances of long-term engagement | DW | 16.04.2018

Haha, "Macron", LOL!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



And what City are you talking about?  This way I can fact check to see if one did crash there.  Don't you just hate fact checking?  

The use of Chemicals changed everything.  And the covering up by Russia as well.  You don't like it?  Too bad.  We don't need to ask your permission.  Glad Trump finally came up with that.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 16, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


But you do actually need to ask permission. Otherwise it is a violation of international agreements.

Here, John Kerry can explain it to you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


1988 Remscheid A-10 crash - Wikipedia

No chemicals were used and nothing is being covered up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not exactly a confirmation but the "rebels" he´s praising aren´t any different.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


But you don't believe in international agreements.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The point was however, that Kerry understood clearly that Russia was in Syria legitimately to repress ISIS and that the US had no legitimacy being there and sought to capitalize off ISIS.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


What do you base that statement on?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Here´s more:

Military intel predicted rise of ISIS in 2012, detailed arms shipments from Benghazi to Syria


----------



## Tehon (Apr 16, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Lol, you can't make this shit up. And it is condoned by Americans, well most anyway.

On an unrelated note, I just watched this video and thought you might find it interesting if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



After the smoke clears, Assad has a date in the Hague for war crimes.  The rest of the world needs to make sure he gets there as quickly as possible.  And this should include Russia as well.  But Russia doesn't think so.  Russia has tied up the UN making ineffective so it's up to pretty much NATO to get the job done.  Even with Turkey acting like it is, it still wants the same thing we do in the end.  Assad in prison or hung, Iran booted out of Syria and ISIS destroyed.  Of course, they seem to have another agenda that will put them at odds with Iraq but that's another story.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I saw that.  There are parts of some Tomahawks.  Goes with the territory.  But most of the parts are from Syrian Aircraft and Munitions.  The group that the Russians claim did the actual gas attack do not have the facilities to make the stuff, store it nor launch it.  Russia is just covering for Assad and his band of criminals.  It takes labs to make the stuff (the labs leveled).  It takes storage (they were left alone to prevent spreading the stuff), and the delivery vehicles (leveled).  Pretty much, it takes a government to manufacture, store and deliver the mass destruction weapons.  Yes, it happened in Japan but Japan was really, really sloppy in their prevention.  They aren't anymore.  Right now, the only countries with the capability to manufacture, store and deliver the weapons are the United States (the US has been destroying it and has dismantled the labs), Russia (who claims that they don't have any but it's a pretty goo bet they do have), Pakastan, North Korea, China and Syria.  There are sites that Syria refuses the UN inspectors from visiting.  Sound familiar?


----------



## McRocket (Apr 19, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Russo-Syrian lies are recognized as such by the entire world.



And your link to unbiased, factual proof that the attack took place AND that it was perpetrated by Assad is where exactly?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2018)

McRocket Operative, I suspect you are here on Bashaar the Bastard's behalf.

In English, we call the first letter consonantal rhythm of the three Bs 'alliteration'.


----------



## McRocket (Apr 19, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> McRocket Operative, I suspect you are here on Bashaar the Bastard's behalf.
> 
> In English, we call the first letter consonantal rhythm of the three Bs 'alliteration'.



Blah, blah, blah.

*Still waiting for that link that proves that a) there actually was a gas attack; and b) that (if there was one) that Assad instigated it.

So far...you have presented ZIP.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2018)

Bashaar the Basterd has been condemned by the free world, and McRocket Operative only digs Assad's grave deeper.


----------



## McRocket (Apr 19, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bashaar the Basterd has been condemned by the free world, and McRocket Operative only digs Assad's grave deeper.



*And still you present ZERO unbiased evidence of the supposed attack.*

Your lame attempts at deflection aren't fooling anyone with a properly working brain....*you got squat.
*
zip, nada, bupkis, zero.

*You have ZERO, unbiased, factual evidence.


Bu bye now.*


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 19, 2018)

McRocket said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bashaar the Basterd has been condemned by the free world, and McRocket Operative only digs Assad's grave deeper.
> ...


Jakey is a war troll and supports anything his government does. You don´t need to argue with him on that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

What Russian and Syrian bots post does not matter in the slightest.

They have lost before they have started.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Most of the world does not accept what you bot post.  Assad is guilty of war crimes and crimes against humanity.  His time will come to face the hangman.


----------



## McRocket (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> How do you bomb a fucking country with no proof?
> Our govt fucking sucks. And it isnt changing.. even after ALL this time.



Move to Russia then....Unless of course you already reside there.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > How do you bomb a fucking country with no proof?
> ...


Why should i leave my country? I LOVE my country. I hate my govt.
Lick my balls, statist.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


We have seen the democrats being after Assad like crazy and the republicans opposing that since Trump campaigned. Now, since we saw Phrump´s true face, the republicans are suddenly after Assad like crazy. Time for you to oppose it.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Why should i leave my country? I LOVE my country. I hate my govt.
> Lick my balls, statist.



You said  "our govt fucking sucks.  And it isn't changing."  Sure seems like maybe you'd be happier somewhere else.   Lick your own balls, Neo-Marxist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

The Baathist fascists of Syria are a fascinating group of people.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Why should i leave my country? I LOVE my country. I hate my govt.
> ...


Im a "neo marxist" because i dont appreciate when people kill people for no fucking reason? LMAO
Boy, you sure got brainwashed, didnt ya?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

[QUOTE="TNHarley, post: 19765623, member: 39965"

Im a "neo marxist" because i dont appreciate when people kill people for no fucking reason? LMAO
Boy, you sure got brainwashed, didnt ya? [/QUOTE]

I didn't say you had to appreciate anything.  It's just obvious to me you'd be happier in another country.  Someplace were victimhood is the norm.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> [QUOTE="TNHarley, post: 19765623, member: 39965"
> 
> Im a "neo marxist" because i dont appreciate when people kill people for no fucking reason? LMAO
> Boy, you sure got brainwashed, didnt ya?



I didn't say you had to appreciate anything.  It's just obvious to me you'd be happier in another country.  Someplace were victimhood is the norm.[/QUOTE]
Do you know what "victimhood" is? Holy shit..


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="TNHarley, post: 19765623, member: 39965"
> ...


Do you know what "victimhood" is? Holy shit..[/QUOTE]

Yeah, you seem like a sniveling victim to me.  Crying about government and how you hate it so much.  America is a place for strong brave folks not sniveling, hateful crybabies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Baathist fascists of Syria are a fascinating group of people.


Unwillingly, Oblomow admits the truth. Someone fooled him big time. Not too smart, that Obama guy, if you ask me. Maybe, that´s a precondition to become US President.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Baathist fascists of Syria are a fascinating group of people.
> ...


I want our troops home.

And Bashaar needs to be told the next time any group uses chemical agents on the people, a shock and awe is going to drop right on his head, wherever he may be.  No warning.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Yeah, you seem like a sniveling victim to me.  Crying about government and how you hate it so much.  America is a place for strong brave folks not sniveling, hateful crybabies.[/QUOTE]
I bet you supported stalin and mao didnt ya?
LOL it blows my mind how someone can be against their govt killing innocent people and you call them a sniveling cry baby


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I bet you supported stalin and mao didnt ya?
> LOL it blows my mind how someone can be against their govt killing innocent people and you call them a sniveling cry baby



Well, apparently then, you are against the history of the U.S.  during WWII as well.  Like I said, just move.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you supported stalin and mao didnt ya?
> ...


Now you are comparing WW2 to syria? Holy shit 
Keep grasping for air bro...
you started nibbling at the wrong ankle.. accept your losses and move on.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You do realize innocent people were killed in WWII?   That apparently is OK with you but let Trump try to protect the U.S. and suddenly you jump on your 'moral' soapbox.  Hypocrisy at it's best.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Assad is not providing Washington with pretexts to intervene. One doesn´t need to be too smart to get this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


How is Trump protecting the US in Syria?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


We got attacked, you dilapidated bag of dumbfuck.
Attacking syria is not "protecting us" how in the hell could you even come up with that shit?
You really need to stop. It seems like you enjoy getting raped by false equivalencies though


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


War mongers got to monger. Even if it means they make themselves to look like complete idiots.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

what WAS found?      Nothing?     not even a pencil?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> what WAS found?      Nothing?     not even a pencil?


Laughing gas.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> We got attacked, you dilapidated bag of dumbfuck.
> Attacking syria is not "protecting us" how in the hell could you even come up with that shit?
> You really need to stop. It seems like you enjoy getting raped by false equivalencies though



We also got attacked on 9/11 you sniveling fool.  And I guess you have 0 empathy for the innocents that got gassed as well.  You just hate Trump...admit it.  If Obama did it you'd be singing his praises.  You are a political hack dirt-bag.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what WAS found?      Nothing?     not even a pencil?
> ...



oh-----there were so many NITRATES around that the team detected
Nitrous Oxide?     I am not surprised.      Nitrates are used LOTS in
terrorist car bombs.     What else?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > We got attacked, you dilapidated bag of dumbfuck.
> ...


What does 9-11 have to do with syria? Geez dude, are you literally retarded?
Obama is in my top 5 of worst presidents in our history. Anything else, you tunnel vision dumbfuck?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Cigarette smoke.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Many 9/11 terrorists were captured in Syria 'dumbfuck.'  Assad can't control his own country and it has become a liability to U.S. safety.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nicotine sulfate is highly poisonous-----but I know of no use of it
in Islamic terrorism so far. 

what else?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Pixie dust.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Assad cannot protect his people, thus he must go.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He can and does.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> 
> "On 22 November 2017, a second round of inspections was concluded at the Barzah
> and Jamrayah facilities of the SSRC. In February this year, samples were sent to two
> ...



What I know is --- the OPCW STOPPED producing reports and documents that they promised to be monthly on Syria after the LAST Trump bombing. I went there to look. I'm not taking sides. I just have NO HOPE that the OPCW is competent or thorough enough. THe last time we depended on UN inspections, they had 10 years and convinced no one about Iraq.. 

And if that's true -- why is Syria blocking UN OPCW access to the scene of the recent attack? And don't tell me they are not...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 20, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> ...


There were security risks. At first, on their arrival, Trump began bombing the country. Second, on their arrival in Douma, they were attacked by Islamists coming out of their hideout.

Last year, the OPCW accepted samples from biased sources. Those who carried out the false flag attack, gave samples to the OPCW and they made their report based on that fraud.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That is why he has been responsible for the deaths of a half million men, women, and children.  Assad cannot protect his people: he must go.


----------



## McRocket (Apr 20, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The OPCW inspected the facility two times, in November 2017 the last time, and the facility was declared free of chemical weapons. Therefore, the attack was a war crime, an illegal attack on a civilian target.
> ...



They are not.

Unarmed-UN organizations are notorious for not entering disputed areas until there is no chance whatsoever of their people being in danger.

Blame America, GB and France for the attacks and then rebels for shelling to stop the OPCW from entering the area.



Famed War Reporter Robert Fisk Reaches Syrian 'Chemical Attack' Site, Concludes "They Were Not Gassed"

America, France and GB did NOT call for the OPCW to check the area...Syria and Russia apparently did.


And if America, GB and France were SO desperate for the OPCW to do their tests - why did they not wait until after the testing was done before they did the airstrikes?
 The answer is obvious.
 They are not interested in the truth...they just wanted to do the strikes. And they wanted to make sure the OPCW got in there so late that if they showed there was not attack...the three countries could just say the data had deteriorated.

All the reports on the ground so far have shown there was no attack - that children that were in the hospital for non-related reasons (tunnel digging for the rebels, mostly) were bribed by the White Helmets to lie and say they were gassed.
 It's all in the videos/links I posted above.

Only a galactic idiot would attack a small town with chemical weapons - knowing full well this would bring the wrath of the world down on you - when you are winning the civil war.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Blame Assad for not protecting his people.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'll give Ron Paul the benefit here, but if we really WANTED an assessment, we or Britain or France could get one tomorrow WITHOUT the UN.  I don't think anyone wants to know. Or they're not sharing with the world. 

I have some skepticism here also but ---- what I KNOW is the UN is NEVER part of determining truth of ANYTHING. Not Iraq WMDs, not slavery, not Global Warming, not Chem weapons in Syria.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 20, 2018)

I also doubt the Brit diplomat that Paul is interviewing has any access to any Intel for the past many years.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Assad is not responsible for terrorist invasions orchestrated abroad.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

Assad is responsible for protecting his people.

He has failed to do so.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Assad is responsible for protecting his people.
> 
> He has failed to do so.


According to everyone, Assad is winning this war.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Assad is responsible for protecting his people.
> ...


And killing 500,000 men and women and children.  He is killing his people and not protecting them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Sad relapse of yours. However, when did you say something bad about the "opposition"? That´s al-Qaeda and ISIS.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No relapse of mine.  Your president is murdering his people, half a million of them.  Your enemy is not my friend. And you know that I have never supported al-Qaeda or ISIS.

I want Assad on the gallows and America out of Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You simply don´t have to want that. And your opinion of Assad is based on al-Qaeda propaganda.
In your absurd view, every dead of the war was murdered by Assad. In fact, Assad did not murder anyone and the war was imposed on the Syrian people by foreign powers. If Assad was  such a brutal dictator, he could not have prevailed for so many years and couldn´t win the war. The Syrian government fights brutal murders in a fight for humanity and freedom. That´s a fact. And those who deny that, support the terrorists, whether willingly or not. Those who have been confronted with the fact and still call for Assad´s death do it willingly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

The free world wants Assad out of power and on the gallows.

Your absurd view is that Assad is not responsible for half a million dead in Syria.

Brutal dictators who are not popular unfortunately (here you are quite wrong) can prevail for many years.

The Syrian government does not embrace freedom and humanity.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The free world wants Assad out of power and on the gallows.
> 
> Your absurd view is that Assad is not responsible for half a million dead in Syria.
> 
> ...


Who cares what your criminal leaders say?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

You offer a Syrian vid?  Really??

Only a Damascus Dan would believe Assad is not responsible for the war and the carnage.

Or are you doing this for pay?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You offer a Syrian vid?  Really??
> 
> Only a Damascus Dan would believe Assad is not responsible for the war and the carnage.
> 
> Or are you doing this for pay?


The question is who is paying you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

You are a paid Damascus Dan, while I am an honorable American patriot.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a paid Damascus Dan, while I am an honorable American patriot.


I don´t think you are a honorable American patriot. You are just parroting your government´s absurd claims.

What happens while party lapdogs like you spread fake news:
Who stops the Saudi Terror Airforce? (shockingly graphic)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2018)

You do no good to your cause Bleipriester..............you only worsen it....

The more you lie the more turn against your BS rhetoric...............as I have said.........best to lay low and let this pass........

ISIS is nearly destroyed and Trump doesn't want to take you out..........YET..........

So end the BS .....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are a paid Damascus Dan, while I am an honorable American patriot.
> ...


No true American cares what a Damascus Dan like you thinks about these things.

Then you cite yourself (no cred as source) almadarnews (no cred as source).


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> You do no good to your cause Bleipriester..............you only worsen it....
> 
> The more you lie the more turn against your BS rhetoric...............as I have said.........best to lay low and let this pass........
> 
> ...


Trump is unfit for the office. Warships ain´t rubber ducks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Evidence is provided, of course you ignore it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Evidence that is not factual, in this case.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The Saudi King´s stooge says Assad must go.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

^^^ Damascus Dan chooses a picture that makes his dictator look like Saddam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> ^^^ Damascus Dan chooses a picture that makes his dictator look like Saddam.


Watch how your dictator looks like...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2018)

Here is a self portrait of Assad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> View attachment 189345
> 
> Here is a self portrait of Assad.


When Obama expired, Assad was still in office. So stick your L.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 21, 2018)

Can't see it from my house

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 189345
> ...



Wait. Obama is dead?

-Geaux


----------



## McRocket (Apr 21, 2018)

Germany's Largest Public TV News Broadcaster: Syria Chemical Attack "Most Likely Staged"

Germany's Largest Public TV News Broadcaster: Syria Chemical Attack "Most Likely Staged"


----------



## McRocket (Apr 22, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> And if that's true -- why is Syria blocking UN OPCW access to the scene of the recent attack? And don't tell me they are not...



They are not...

*OPCW Chemical Inspection Team Reaches Douma After Issuing Statement Negating "Russia Cover-Up" Claim*

_'On Wednesday (April 18) the Director General of the OPCW Ahmet Üzümcü, issued a statement which proved the "Syria/Russia hiding evidence" theory false: 

On 16 April, we received confirmation from the National Authority of the Syrian Arab Republic that, under agreements reached to allow the evacuation of the population in Ghouta, the Syrian military were unable to enter Douma. The security for the sites where the FFM plans to deploy was under the control of the Russian Military Police. The United Nations Department of Safety and Security (UNDSS) has made the necessary arrangements with the Syrian authorities to escort the team to a certain point and then for the escort to be taken over by the Russian Military Police. *However, the UNDSS preferred to first conduct a reconnaissance visit to the sites, which took place yesterday. FFM team members did not participate in this visit.*

On arrival at Site 1, a large crowd gathered and the advice provided by the UNDSS was that *the reconnaissance team should withdraw. At Site 2, the team came under small arms fire and an explosive was detonated. The reconnaissance team returned to Damascus.'

OPCW Chemical Inspection Team Reaches Douma After Issuing Statement Negating "Russia Cover-Up" Claim*_


----------

